# What shirt blank is this?



## swamptosea (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello,
I am wondering what shirt blank this is... I do know that it is a blank that offers removable tags (this one can be removed if wanted)

It looks like a Next Level to me, maybe Fruit of the Loom too? Any ideas? I would like to get a few of these same style shirts to print for a family reunion, as I like to feel and fit, but I cannot see the tag well enough. Just curious if one of you relabeling gurus can tell by this?


http://tinypic.com/r/162vyc/8



Thank you


----------



## swamptosea (Sep 21, 2015)

Cant seem to figure out how to post a link or image... Any help would be appreciate on that as well.


----------



## Rookie Rise (Mar 27, 2009)

Hard to say, possibly american apparel/next level if they are mens tees??? Both manufacturers have that woven skinny level. So does bella/canvas as well though


----------



## joyclothes (Aug 8, 2015)

swamptosea said:


> Cant seem to figure out how to post a link or image... Any help would be appreciate on that as well.


In the "Quick reply" box click the "Go Advanced button"
When it brings up your new text box you will see a bunch of options for your post... including "fonts" "sizes" "bold" "italics" etc... one of these little icons is a little paper click with a little arrow next to it. Click on that little paper clip and a new little window should pop open then you can upload up to 5 pictures at once. Once they are downloaded just go back to your text area and click the arrow and that paper clip icon again and it should show all your downloaded picture files. Click on which one you want to insert, and you're done! Easy as pie!


----------

